# Advice on some multi-day rides



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I was trying to plan some rides that push my personal goals for this next year. The first one I was thinking of doing was a week-end ride from home on the Peninsula to San Simeon. I mapped it on google maps using the bike option so I cant be sure if that is accurate or not since its in beta but it looks like about 100 miles on day one and 95 miles on day two - almost all of it along the coast. 

My main concern is time spent on Hwy1 and traffic but I dont see a way around that. I have a few more planned but I would really like to get to the point where I can do some multi-day trips like this. Any tips or advice?:thumbsup:


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

I've done Peninsula -> SC quite a few times this year. Frankly Hwy 1 is the most enjoyable part for me. Traffic wise I'm much more concerned about the road to pescadero or 84 as parts are very shaded even on a sunny day. I don't know what hwy is like south of SC but from 84 to SC you have a pretty wide shoulder. If you're concerned about traffic, how about taking a few days off in the middle of the week?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

HWY 1 isn't that big of a deal.

I'm not too sure about the milages you have listed, but maybe.

I know from Monterey to Morro Bay is about 125 miles.

you can look at my website: www.AsanaCycles.com
I've ridden the coast a bunch of times.

another idea, depending on your lodging, is to reach Morro Bay, then in the morning ride to SLO and grab an Amtrak bus. I do this routine a few times a year.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

HWY 1 isn't that big of a deal.

I'm not too sure about the milages you have listed, but maybe.

I know from Monterey to Morro Bay is about 125 miles.

you can look at my website: www.AsanaCycles.com
I've ridden the coast a bunch of times.

another idea, depending on your lodging, is to reach Morro Bay, then in the morning ride to SLO and grab an Amtrak bus. I do this routine a few times a year.


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

*done big chunks of it*



ShaneW said:


> I was trying to plan some rides that push my personal goals for this next year. The first one I was thinking of doing was a week-end ride from home on the Peninsula to San Simeon. I mapped it on google maps using the bike option so I cant be sure if that is accurate or not since its in beta but it looks like about 100 miles on day one and 95 miles on day two - almost all of it along the coast.
> 
> My main concern is time spent on Hwy1 and traffic but I dont see a way around that. I have a few more planned but I would really like to get to the point where I can do some multi-day trips like this. Any tips or advice?:thumbsup:



I've done Carmel to Cambria a couple times. It is among my favorite rides. There are places to stop every 25mi so it is easy to do unsupported. Due to high RV traffic, I will only do this ride on a weekday though. Winds are generally in your favor especially past ragged point. There is a climb at the beginning and two 75mi in but all are less than 1000'.

If it were me, I would get up to skyline as soon as I could. Then take Skyline to summit to highland to eureka canyon down to Corralitos. Very nice scenery and much less traffic. Perhaps the Santa Cruz peeps know a good way to avoid the worst parts of hwy1 down to Monterey/Carmel. 

This is a very do-able ride. There is probably less than 5000' climbing each day. If there were a better shoulder on 1 it would be the ideal weekend bike trip.

-G


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

My main concern is Hwy1 between Watsonville and Carmel. I can see how you could avoid Hwy1 between SC and Watsonville but not after that. I would leave from the 84/35 junction and head down the hill to Hwy1 etc. That is where I get the mileage from.

I have been thinking about doing a bike tour as well but they are pretty damn pricey and the idea of putting a huge backpack or something on is just not appealing to me - I wont do it. It would be awesome to do something like ride from the OR border to San Diego or something some time which is my ultimate goal but I need to do some of these 2-3 day runs and see how I feel.

Keep the tips coming - I appreciate it!
;o)


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

ShaneW said:


> My main concern is Hwy1 between Watsonville and Carmel. I can see how you could avoid Hwy1 between SC and Watsonville but not after that. I would leave from the 84/35 junction and head down the hill to Hwy1 etc. That is where I get the mileage from.
> 
> I have been thinking about doing a bike tour as well but they are pretty damn pricey and the idea of putting a huge backpack or something on is just not appealing to me - I wont do it. It would be awesome to do something like ride from the OR border to San Diego or something some time which is my ultimate goal but I need to do some of these 2-3 day runs and see how I feel.
> 
> ...


Watsonville, San Andreas Rd, left on Beach St.
R on McGowan Rd.
R on Trafton Rd.
R on Bluff Rd.
L on Jensen Rd.
R on HWY 1 (this stretch of HWY 1 is not too bad, don't stress, no big deal)
HWY 1 pass Moss Landing
R on Molera Rd.
take Molera Rd, and go over the HWY 1 over pass, passing Pezzini Farms (produce stand)
R on Monte Rd. (turns into Del Monte Rd)
L on Del Monte Blvd
pick up "Monterey Peninsula Recreation Trail"
follow rec trail thru Marina, Ca.

when the rec trail passes under the HWY 1 over pass, there is an option to access Beach Range Rd
which is to the right, on the former Fort Ord.
follow this road all the way into Seaside, Ca.

or you can stay on the bike path, and ride into Seaside, Ca.

in Seaside, simply follow the bike path into Monterey

at Fisherman's Wharf you have 2 options

1: ride the coast, and go thru Pacific Grove, into Pebble Beach, ride 17 mile drive and exit into Carmel By The Sea. 
The Carmel Gate exits very near the Carmel Beach eventually onto San Antonio Ave. It intersects with Ocean Ave.
Continue riding south, along Carmel Beach on San Antonio ave.
R on 8th Ave which now turns into Scenic Rd.

2: the other way is to go up Abrego/Munras ave, passing Del Monte Shopping Center
L on Soledad Dr. go under the HWY 1 over pass
R Viejo Rd (steep climb)
go up the climb, you find a bike path which is above HWY 1 paralleling the freeway
R on Aquajito (the bike path comes to a "T" and intersects with Aquajito/HWY 68 (aka: Holman Hwy)
L onto the HWY 1 South/Carmel on ramp.

descend HWY 1 to Carmel or passing and onto Big Sur


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

A couple of recommendations:

Ride with a friend. It will make the ride more fun and more memorable, and you can work together through the tough times. For example, when riding into a strong headwind on Highway 1. It also gives you more options if something goes wrong.
Send a "care" package to your overnight destination (eg. motel). This might include post-ride clothes, clean shorts, food refill, new socks, spare inner tubes, ... You can have a box in a box all set up for you to pre-paid post it back to yourself on the start of the return leg.
Take good directions with you - map, cue sheet and GPS - getting lost and doing extra miles is no fun on a big ride.
Have a back-up plan to get picked up by a friend/spouse if it all goes to hell.

I'd like to do an overnight trip some day from Highway 4 over Ebbetts Pass to Tahoe over the Sierras, or a Highway 4/Highway 108 Ebbetts/Sonora round-trip.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Great stuff guys!!! Thanks again! Ofcourse if anyone would like to join in you are more than welcome! I wont be doing this for a few months though, I am a wimp in the cold weather!


----------

